

Password Alert: a Chrome extension by Google to detect password phishing - DrewHintz
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/04/protect-your-google-account-with.html

======
DrewHintz
A while ago this was sort of leaked on HN, but someone called it "really
unlikely":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566485)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566022)

Now we've publicly released my project. It's a bit different than most
phishing detection -- it detects phishing by noticing where the user has typed
their password. Please try it and let me know what you think. The source code
is here: [https://github.com/google/password-
alert](https://github.com/google/password-alert) It's available in the Chrome
Web Store here: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/password-
alert/noo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/password-
alert/noondiphcddnnabmjcihcjfbhfklnnep)

~~~
somerandomness
Seems like a great feature for Google for Work, although I doubt most folks
who get phished would install this extension voluntarily.

~~~
DrewHintz
Thanks, that's a fair point. However I've been surprised to see that in well-
executed attacks, even the best of us can at least occasionally fall for
password phishing.

